# Vapour vs. Smoke



## Hooked (4/1/19)

Quoted and summarised from https://vaping360.com/vaping-101/difference-between-smoke-and-vapor


*Definition of smoke*
The Wikipedia definition of smoke is “a collection of airborne solid and liquid particulates and gases emitted when a material undergoes combustion or pyrolysis, together with the quantity of air that is entrained or otherwise mixed into the mass.”

Burning a substance drastically alters its chemical composition; smoke is made out of visible molecules of carbon, molecules of the substance that is getting burned, and other byproducts of combustion. In other words, lighting something on fire produces many substances, many of which are dangerous to inhale.

*Definition of vapor*
According to Wikipedia, vapor “is a substance in the gas phase at a temperature lower than its critical temperature, which means that the vapor can be condensed to a liquid by increasing the pressure on it without reducing the temperature.”

In other words, vaporizing a liquid will alter its state, but vapor will comprise the same molecules as the substance in its liquid phase.

Now technically, what is produced when we vape isn’t vapor at all, but aerosol. Wikipedia defines aerosol as “a suspension of fine solid particles or liquid droplets, in air or another gas.” The e-liquid when vaped turns into particles suspended in air, and they fall to the ground quickly. Because the particles are liquid, rather than the solid particles in cigarette smoke, they don’t have the same risks for the lungs and cardiovascular system.

*How are smoke and vapor different?*
*
Composition*
When it comes to tobacco and e-liquid, the only thing they have in common is nicotine. Tobacco smoke contains thousands of chemicals, with 70 of them being proven carcinogens and many more being unhealthy to inhale.

Although vapes do not produce water vapor, vaporized e-liquid comprises of vegetable glycerin, propylene glycol, nicotine, and food grade flavorings. With the exception of nicotine, everything that’s included in e-liquid is safe to ingest, according to the CDC. Safety for inhalation has not been proven, but neither has risk. The science is still coming in.

*Residue*
Smoking inside a room will eventually stain fabrics, walls, and furniture. One of the culprits behind that is tar, the toxic resinous mixture that makes smoking so deadly, and is also notorious for staining everything it comes in contact with. Other byproducts of combustion, such as carbon monoxide, will work alongside tar to give your walls this dirty, yellow tint.

The PG and VG in vapor may create a thin, blurry coating on glass surfaces, but it cleans up easily. It will not turn your walls and fabrics yellow over time and won’t make furniture look older than it actually is.

*Temperature*
The temperature of the cigarette coal is around 1112 F (600 C) when resting, rising to 1652 F (900 C) when taking a puff. While smoke rapidly reaches room temperature when inhaled and exhaled (mainstream smoke), the smoke that gets produced on the coal itself (sidestream smoke) will raise the peripheral temperature, especially when the cigarette is becoming smaller.

E-cigarettes, on the other hand, vaporize e-liquid at much lower temperatures, usually not higher than 482 F (200 C). As a result, the exhaled vapor is much cooler, coming out at a temperature lower than the surrounding room air. Try exhaling on your arm, and you’ll see for yourself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Silver (5/1/19)

Thanks for the summary @Hooked 
Appreciate the efforts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Elmien (4/4/19)

Interesting observation: How many times did you squint and have burning eyes when the smoke got in your eyes while smoking a cigarette? Ever had the same experience while vaping?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (4/4/19)

Elmien said:


> Interesting observation: How many times did you squint and have burning eyes when the smoke got in your eyes while smoking a cigarette? Ever had the same experience while vaping?




Good point @Elmien 
Never had that squinting of the eyes from the vapour
Used to drive me nuts when i smoked and my eyes would often get irritated from the smoke

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO (4/4/19)

Elmien said:


> Interesting observation: How many times did you squint and have burning eyes when the smoke got in your eyes while smoking a cigarette? Ever had the same experience while vaping?


no...

Reactions: Like 2


----------

